# Foods high in fat



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Other than meal/superworms, do you guys know of any natural hedgie food that is high fat?

Not the hazardous ones, just the ones that needs to be taken by hedgies in moderation.

I could use a list or a link of such fatty foods.

Thanks!!


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm feeding my skinny girl Pure Vita Grain-Free dry food. It has 18% fat in it.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh wait, did you mean high fat treats? Well....I listed a kibble. Oops, sorry.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Lol.. kinda, yeah.. branded stuff would be a pain unless i order it online (since the variety and availability of hedgie kibble here sucks) so i need something that could fatten up my boys wih something from the fridge, pet store or market without a branding


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Do we really know that mealies are high in fat? When I was researching nutritional values, I found references for a wide percentage range. I've decided that I have no idea what the fat percentage is.

Also, because of their percentage representation in the diet does it even matter if they are high in fat? Sophie is getting 2 grams of mealies per night right now (11 - 14). She is eating about 40 grams of her meat/veggie/kibble blends. If I doubled the mealies, would it make a substantive difference?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Wax worms are another fatty insect - even higher than mealworms. Beef is a fattier meat as well, versus the leaner poultry meats like chicken and turkey. I...think that's about all I can think of, unfortunately. The only other insect that's a bit higher in fat (but not as high as super/mealworms) is silkworms, and I just can't think of any other safe/healthy foods that are higher in fat...Maybe someone else will have some more ideas.


----------



## akane (Jan 2, 2013)

The amount of fat in insects is not that high. It's high if your feeding only insects to reptiles but when used alongside another diet they really don't have much fat or calcium. 

Hulled sunflower seeds which are usually sold for birds are something like 20% if hedgies would eat that. You can also coat the food in oil. Higher grade oil like soy, flax, peanut is better than mysterious vegetable oil that has no name on it.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Kitten foods are higher in fat than cat foods are, if you're feeding kibbles.

I thought sunflower seeds posed a choking hazard? Might require careful supervision on that one.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Okay i'll try coating some of their treats with oil.

As for meat, this is just the normal, unflavored, boiled meat right? Could i oil up the beef?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, just cooked meat. You could boil, or you could cook in a pan - cooking in a pan might keep some of the fat with it, but I'm not positive. Boiling may not be any worse for that. And oiling the beef sounds good!

I'm also unsure about sunflower seeds...true that they're higher in fat, but I"ve also always read that seeds are a choking hazard & avoided them due to that. Same with nuts. Perhaps you could grind nuts & sunflower seeds up into a powder and add it to kibble or baby food?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Scrambled egg.


----------



## DesertHedgehogs (Apr 2, 2013)

human baby food, plain chicken or turkey work great for fattening up hedgies. A kibble that I've used to wean babies and on hedgies losing weight is royal canin babycat 34 Amazon.com: Royal Canin Feline Health Nutrition Babycat 34 Dry Kitten Food: Pet Supplies


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Are cooked chicken hearts and liver safe for hedgies? If so, would they be high enough in fat?

I tried the cooked lean beef, coated it with some vegetable oil and then rolled it in ground sunflower seeds. Guess what?! They loved it haha!


----------



## kennareid (Nov 19, 2013)

Can they be fed peanut butter? I know no nuts and seeds due to the choking hazard,but what about a natural low sugar peanut butter?


----------

